# Picked up a couple strippers S. Of Selma



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol! I spelled it wrong for attention from hjorgan, jack2 and bobupp! 
Mouth of the creek on crappie jigs!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, kevin.
those things are fun to catch. my friend in lineville fishes behind r.l.harris dam and catches them on white grub swimbaits. i got a few the last time i was up there. tasty, too. not as dry as large mouth.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I can tell you that one stripper can wreck 8 16’ perch rods. He can tie them in a knot that you won’t even attempt to untangle. Doesn’t take a very big one either.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Not the strippers I was hoping for...


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw the thread topic and my first thought was you invited jack and his ladies for a fishing trip ! And when he showed up at the dock with his ladies!








then


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Selma strippers are best released really quickly. Then wash your hands twice!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's not all you'll catch from strippers... Oh, sorry.... the fish are fine, nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you used protection and got the smell off ya!!!! 

Nice fish though and fun as all get out on light tackle and crappie jigs!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I can tell you that one stripper can wreck 8 16’ perch rods. He can tie them in a knot that you won’t even attempt to untangle. Doesn’t take a very big one either.


Everything reminds me of a story.....
I was visiting my Dad at his lake house on Smith Lake when he showed me his "flathead trick". Just before dark, he baited two heavy bamboo poles with live bluegills and set one on each of the outside corners of his pier. He said we ought to have a flathead come morning.
The next morning, both poles were fubar, with the lines all tangled and had one completely exhausted striper that let me grab him without a fight. Sixteen pounds! Now I can say, without lying, that I caught a sixteen pound striper on a cane pole!

Nice catch, Kevin. Those are some fine spotted bass.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of bass there Kevin !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch there Kevin!
Disappointed in the content of the thread though, after reading the title. 
I was expecting strippers, not stripers..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kevin what are you doing with the perch? I haven’t seen any pictures lately.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> Kevin what are you doing with the perch? I haven’t seen any pictures lately.


Been trying to find Dec. /January crappie for 5 yrs. Tried everything and I mean everything. Very frustrating! If i see something on the FF that im sure are crappie, they wont bite. I did find 3 this afternoon bottom bumping a jig rig


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Try'n Hard said:


> Been trying to find Dec. /January crappie for 5 yrs. Tried everything and I mean everything. Very frustrating! If i see something on the FF that im sure are crappie, they wont bite. I did find 3 this afternoon bottom bumping a jig rig


Took the active target out 2 Friday’s ago found good ones in 25 to 40 suspend (20 to 60) yards of structure.Had to put the jig on there nose and slowly move it up to get them to bite if they moved more than a foot or two without biting they would just turn down to where they were and sit. 4 different color jigs only would bite pink with chartreuse tail. Supper picky and almost nonactive.


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> I can tell you that one stripper can wreck 8 16’ perch rods. He can tie them in a knot that you won’t even attempt to untangle. Doesn’t take a very big one either.


 Try one this Size 1 1/2 inch square of cut Pogy, off the Beach Here in Cape May NJ. 50 1/2# 51.5 "


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Seabear49 said:


> Try one this Size 1 1/2 inch square of cut Pogy, off the Beach Here in Cape May NJ. 50 1/2# 51.5 "
> View attachment 1085519


Hey That's cheating. Thats a real striped Bass not a hybrid.LOL. Nice one Dang good fish man!


----------



## jdrago (Jun 22, 2011)

Hell, thought you beat my record for a second. I actual did pickup a stripper on Crab Island one day. She was drunk as hell and being sweep off toward the bridge, until yours truly caught and landed her. The wife was proud I saved her, but made sure she got off the boat ASAP!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jdrago said:


> Hell, thought you beat my record for a second. I actual did pickup a stripper on Crab Island one day. She was drunk as hell and being sweep off toward the bridge, until yours truly caught and landed her. The wife was proud I saved her, but made sure she got off the boat ASAP!


Haha knowing my wife she would have bleached the seat she sat on during the ride.


----------

